# Modifier -25 when stress echo done



## MOSS1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am sure this has been asked before, but when a stress echo is done (93351, 93325, 93320) in the office and an office visit has been done, do you need to add the -25 modifier to the E/M code?  If so, is there any documentation out there to substantiate this?


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes the modifier -25 has to follow because it's a test being performed on the same day as an office visit.


----------



## pwilson90 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Modifier 25 with Stress Echo done in office*

Hi there

Why would you need to add a 25 modifier to the EM when the codes 93320 93325 and 93351 do not have global days attached to them.  I went to a AAPC webinar that confirmed that it is not necessary to add a /25 to the EM when billing the above codes as well as 93306, 93303, 93304, 93308, 93000 and all of these 90000 codes that do not have global days attached to the. There is a lot of discussion within our network regarding this topic.  I too would like some clarification regarding the above topic.  Maybe an article in the Coding Edge would help all of us.

Does anyone out there have anything in writing from a reputable source?

Thanks for your help


----------

